# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Destruction by Huricanes

## Tony

I would like to ask for those who lived here during Irma. Does there really been lots of destruction?
For example, did all places got impacted. I see many buildings are old and not seem to be impacted. Do you know if for example at "Les Terrasses" there were any significant damage?

----------


## cec1

Yes . . . very significant damage at Les Terrasses. I think that the full restoration of the property only now is being completed . . . many insurance-related delays.

----------


## cassidain

Think I recall Les Terrasses rather exposed to winds and probably not super-duper construction my guess.

----------


## cec1

> Think I recall Les Terrasses rather exposed to winds and probably not super-duper construction my guess.



Yes . . . Very exposed, but the buildings held-up pretty well, considering strength of winds in that location — i.e., they survived to be repaired.

----------


## ouanalao

> I would like to ask for those who lived here during Irma. Does there really been lots of destruction?
> For example, did all places got impacted. I see many buildings are old and not seem to be impacted. Do you know if for example at "Les Terrasses" there were any significant damage?



A bit of reading about Irma..

https://issuu.com/spiritofstbarth/docs/spirit_of_st_barth_/70

----------


## ChasBidd

Virtually destroyed our home.

----------


## amyb

I am sorry for your losses and your heartache, Chas.

----------


## cec1

> Virtually destroyed our home.



The exposed location of your house, prominent on the coastline as it is, must leave it terribly vulnerable. Happy to know that the Biddle family “homestead” was restored (for generations, I hope!).

----------


## MartinS

> Virtually destroyed our home.



So sorry, I had no idea.

----------

